# Señal tv baja



## morito (Oct 20, 2006)

hola a todos soy nuevo aqui y no se si la pregunta en cuestion la debo escribir aqui. Escribo para saber que puedo hacer, tengo una tv en mi cuarto y su respectiva toma de tv(donde se enchufa el cable de la antena), pero no debe de llegar bien la señal porque los canales se ven con ruido. Solo queria saber si alguien sabe que debo hacer para que la señal llegue igual que a las otras partes de la casa.
Muchas gracias por todo. salu2


----------



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola morito:

Loq ue necesitas es un amplificador para la señal de la antena, puedes ponerlo desde la antena misma o sólo en tu cuarto.

Se pueden fabricar en casa, pero salen un poco caros, sería mejor que buscaras en las tiendas de electrónica por un modelo económico pero funcional.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoals.morito. Aparte del amplificador que te recomienda Apollo tb debes revisar toda la instalacion de señal de  tu casa... una mala conexion, falla ene l blindaje del cable o un conector soldado a medias puede ser causa de introduccion de ruido exesivo y tb de perdidas que se suman alas perdidas practicads por el cable y por el consumo de señal de cada TV de tu casa....

Y tb te recomiendo que compres el amplificador ya que hacerse uno sin tener mucha idea de electronica de RF  podrias terminar con un colapso cerebral.... jajaja  bueno no tanto pero hacerce unamplificardor de VHF es dificil por lo emnos lograr que la ganancia y calidad de señal  sean aceptables

BYE!


----------



## angeles85 (Oct 21, 2006)

hola amigo.. como dijo VichoT, lo que debes hacer antes que nada es revisar muy bien tus conexiones, desde la raíz, hasta tus terminales, si dices que en tus demas teles no hay tal problema lo que debes hacer es probar con otro dovisor, ya que muchas de las veces estos aparatos vienen con algún defectillo... saludos!


----------



## azul_t3k (Oct 24, 2006)

a mi me pasa algo parecido, mirad, vivo en un edificio (pero está entero de alquiler) y nadie se preocupa por el estado del edificio, la ultima antena del terrao (la comun) me parece que la robaron, xd, así que cada uno se busca la vida, nosotros no nos atrevemos a subir la nuestra al terrao, por si las moscas corre la misma suerte, así que la ponemos en la terraza, que da a una avenida, pero no se ven bien todas las cadenas, es muy dificl orientarla, si una se ve nitida, la otra se ve con puntos, y bicebersa, bien aquí va mi pregunta ¿hay algun circuito para ampliar la señal que le llega a mi antena? (lo más económico posible por favor)


----------

